# Tex Cote



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any expierence using their products, more specifically the COOLWALL?

Thoughts/Reviews?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, I was a sub for a company in NJ for years. Now I do the same type of product and am a distributer of our product www.ppnj.com for more info
They have since retired and now we get about one call a week from their past customers who say that their house is peeling. We have one house in 5 years that has issues with our product. I never liked Tex Coat products. There is also no evidence of savings from installing cool wall. It is all about marketing. 
Send me an email if your looking to get into this type of business. We doing very well with our product.


----------

